
The Encryption Debate Isn’t Taking a Thanksgiving Break - daleco
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/24/the-encryption-debate-isnt-taking-a-thanksgiving-break/
======
mtgx
> Following media reports that the terrorists responsible for the Paris
> attacks communicated via encrypted messaging platforms.

 _False_ media reports. FALSE. I can't believe the media is still treating
those reports as real...Techcrunch should at least mention the reports were
never verified or proven. Otherwise it's just helping in making the evidence-
free encryption conversation worse.

~~~
daleco
Good point, I missed that part...

